# how to mount unrecognized disk?



## lor (Jan 27, 2006)

hi,
the external hard-drive i have plugged in via USB2 isnt recognized by my ibook g4, nothing happens wen i plug it in, it doesn't appear in the disk utility, however the USB-IDE connection appears in the system profiler, how do i mount this disk??
thanx for any help


----------



## acebanana (Feb 4, 2006)

Any news on this problem? I have the same issue, only my external HD was working fine for ages. Now I see it in the profiler but not in the Finder/DiskUtility.


----------



## ergo proxy (Feb 4, 2006)

lor said:
			
		

> hi,
> the external hard-drive i have plugged in via USB2 isnt recognized by my ibook g4, nothing happens wen i plug it in, it doesn't appear in the disk utility, however the USB-IDE connection appears in the system profiler, how do i mount this disk??
> thanx for any help



Hmmm, not enough info here, was it recognized by your ibook before?
Is this hard drive previously hooked up to a windows system? if so, NTFS or FAT? have you gone through some basic troubleshooting steps like repair
permissions and maybe restart with the drive hooked up? can your ibook
see it via the terminal - cd /Volumes ?


----------



## acebanana (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi, I don't mean to 'hijack' this session, so forgive me if I should be starting a new thread ...

I can't speak for lor, but in my case yes the HD was recognised by my iBook, and used for storage/retreival with no problem.  And it had been hooked up to a XP system initially (in fact the data on it was my mp3 data backup from my old machine). Can't see the disk in Disk Utility, or in the terminal, and repaired permissions on my iBook using Onyx but still no joy.  The only place it is seen is in the System Profiler - as stated by lor.

The info given by System Profiler under Hardware:USB is as follows


USB High-Speed Bus:

  Host Controller Location:	Built In USB
  Host Controller Driver:	AppleUSBEHCI
  PCI Device ID:	0x00e0
  PCI Revision ID:	0x0004
  PCI Vendor ID:	0x1033
  Bus Number:	0x5b

MEDION HDDrive2go:

  Version:	2.40
  Bus Power (mA):	500
  Speed:	Up to 480 Mb/sec
  Manufacturer:	MEDION
  Product ID:	0x9001
  Serial Number:	DEF10AE5BBEC
  Vendor ID:	0x0dbf


Thanks


----------



## Pramod_Mac (Feb 6, 2006)

lor said:
			
		

> hi,
> the external hard-drive i have plugged in via USB2 isnt recognized by my ibook g4, nothing happens wen i plug it in, it doesn't appear in the disk utility, however the USB-IDE connection appears in the system profiler, how do i mount this disk??
> thanx for any help



Hi There,

It could be a power issue, was this USB/HDD was working b4....??? if it's a new pocket type USB HDD (Like mine "Lacie") then it shows up in the system profiller but doesnot mount on the desktop....(It works when connected to G5 desktop though.) you will get aditional power cable which drows more power from the USB bus.. do a search on this forum you will find the details on this drives power rating and other details.. Good Luck...

Hope This Helps...
Pramod....


----------



## acebanana (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi, my HDD is an externally powered one, and it was working a few days ago.  I checked the power output from the transformer and it is kicking out the required 12V/2A.


----------



## Pramod_Mac (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi, do you have any Disk utility tools.....??? did you try accessing via Terminal like "ergo" suggested in his above reply...???


----------



## acebanana (Feb 7, 2006)

I have used Terminal and it does not list the HD in the /Volumes  list.  I have a copy of Disk Warrior (about 1 yr old) but it does not seem to want to work on this mac.


----------



## Pramod_Mac (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi,

I read in this forum, that one of the member got his data back by a programe called "Data Rescue II" after trying all other programes.... you can do a search on this forum to get the details...

Good Luck...


----------



## romana (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi!
I 've got nearly the same problem with my just bought external hard disk.
I formated it under windows to FAT32, and windows recognizes it and mounts it. (its a 2,5 zoll harddisk, powersupply via usb from the computer)
Under my Powerbook (g4, aluminium, 10.4.8) it isn't recognized and console gives me:
---------------------------------------------------
USBF:   148.215 AppleUSBEHCI[0x273a800]::Found a transaction which hasn't moved in 5 seconds on bus 91, timing out!
USBF:   148.218 AppleUSBEHCI[0x273a800]:oIOTransfer - error 0xe000404f queueing request
USBF:   159.216 AppleUSBEHCI[0x273a800]::Found a transaction past the completion deadline on bus 91, timing out!
---------------------------------------------------

System Profiler tells me:
---------------------------------------------------
USB High-Speed Bus:

  Host Controller Location:	Built In USB
  Host Controller Driver:	AppleUSBEHCI
  PCI Device ID:	0x00e0
  PCI Revision ID:	0x0004
  PCI Vendor ID:	0x1033
  Bus Number:	0x5b

USB TO IDE:

  Version:	0.33
  Bus Power (mA):	500
  Speed:	Up to 480 Mb/sec
  Product ID:	0x0702
  Vendor ID:	0x05e3
---------------------------------------------------

I really dont know what to do since i had never problems with USB ...

thank you in advance,
romana


----------

